# Smith and Wesson Sigma SW40V



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well I bought a Smith and Wesson Sigma SW40V today at Academy Sport & Outdoor.

I took it straight to the range (I didn't even clean it  - shame on me) 

Well it shot well, my only complaint is a very hard trigger pull.

Absolutely not one problem - I only had 50 shells with me (bought with the gun).

First .40 I've owned, does anyone know the difference between a .45 & a .40?


:smt1099


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

dondavis3 said:


> First .40 I've owned, does anyone know the difference between a .45 & a .40?
> 
> :smt1099


.05

what do I win?:mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

:anim_lol:


----------



## bftiedt (Oct 13, 2009)

The hard trigger pull is the only downfall to the gun.If your willing you can fix it tho. I did mine and it made a world of difference. i have shold about 200 rounds through it since doing the mod and no problems at all. here is the link .. hope it helps.. http://www.xdtalk.com/forums/non-xd-other-gun-discussion-area/101197-sigma-trigger-fix.html


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The .40 S&W is a high pressure round that uses extra velocity to try and compete with the terminal ballistics of the .45 ACP. Actually, it was developed to be a replacement for the 9mm with law enforcement, and most do use it, now. But recent bullet technology has made the 9mm +P come near to the .40 in most of the important areas, and a lot of people (myself included) prefer it because of the availability of cheaper and softer-shooting practice loads.

The .45 has a big, soft recoil that is not unpleasant for most folks, packs a good wallop, and is actually more pleasant to practice with, in my opinion, than the .40 S&W.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

dondavis3 said:


> ... does anyone know the difference between a .45 & a .40?
> 
> :smt1099


Yea, you can't get a Sigma in .45.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

Wish you could.


----------

